# Possibly in foal... What do you think?



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone! 

I just rescued this 3 year old dun mini 2 weeks ago! Her name is Summer! Anyways I was told she came in with a shetland stallion and then kept in a holding pen. I have no clue when she was first exposed and no idea if she was bred or not. I am waiting for my vet to come next week, but in the mean time I thought I would share her photos and see what you all think! If you do think she is in foal... How far along do you think she could be?

One more question... The stallion is larger than her... Could this be a problem?

Cant wait to hear what you all think! 

Thanks!

-Lexi


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well...idk. I think you have a 50-50 chance. Lol.

If I were to speculate, I'd say...maybe. hahaha. 

She appears to be bagging up? But that could be due to her being very fat.

So...she either needs to diet, or pop out a baby.  

As far as the size difference, I don't for see any complications. 

I can't wait to hear what your vet says!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She could be pregnant, or just have a pony pot belly or she could be potty because of worm load. Be interesting to see what your vet says. I'm guessing you don't have a stallion to tease her with to see if she'll come in heat?


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Wait for your vet. There is no way for us to tell you, its just a guess. However if she came in with a stallion my GUESS is that shes likely in foal. Her belly doesn't look all that big to me but in foal is in foal whether she is 1 month or 10 months pregnant.


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Welp, Subbing because I want to hear what the vet says, plus I have to say I LOVE her face marking  Cute!


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks SorrelHorse 

Her edema has moved back toward her udder... Not sure if that is normal. Her udder seemed slightly later tonight, as if something was changing. Her stomach also seemed slightly lower. None of this makes any sense though cause she is not HUGE and I highly doubt she is near birth...


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

Her edema has moved back towards her udder... Here are the photos from this morning! Any thoughts?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I kinda think she's in foal, but I could be wrong, but still looks like it to me. I love her wonky blaze! As far as size of the stallion and her size, it makes no difference. Horses are like humans in that regard, like a 4'10" little lady having a baby with 6'4" football players, makes no difference in utero.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*cough* With ponies and minis... YES it can be a problem. it's not the inutero size... it has to do with pelvis size of the dam and the birth canal. Yes a horse/pony can only carry a foal that will fit in their uterus, but it is entirely possible to have a foal get stuck. It is not pretty, and you can loose both the mare and foal. 

Get your mare checked by a vet for pregnancy and have your vet on speed dial if she is.


----------



## Willow Winds (Jul 5, 2012)

It looks like she is to me, and if she was kept with a stallion there is a very good chance she is. Let us know what your vets says!  She's a pretty little horse.


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

*New photos of Summer!*

New photos of Summer!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Very cute pics of a very pretty girl, what did the vet say when he saw her?


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks so much! She said we can do a blood test that is about $200 and not always 100% accurate so I am going to wait a bit and buy the wee-foal checker again! But she has definitely gained weight. Oh also forgot to add she is much older than we were told! Vet says she's about 7 years old coming 8. We also measured her, she is 34 inches and about 298 lbs.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

To small to palpate then? very frustrating. I have never seen a face marking like hers before


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes one vet says to small... I would love to be able to have her ultra sounded... I use a couple different vets for different things so may call my other. Just don't know exactly what to do. I don't see any sense in doing the blood test if it could give a false negative/positive. Guess I will just have to continue to wait :-(


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Many Minis get hay bellies, if fed too much and not exercised enough. My daughter has one who looks very pregnant all the time. Just keep an eye on her bag and whether or not, her flesh looks as though it is falling away from each side of her tail root. 

Just in case she is pregnant, make sure she is up to date on prefoaling shots. Have you seen any movement in her belly? If pregnant, I think you would have seen some by now. Make sure you don't allow her to eat any lawn type grass.

Keep us posted.

By the way, is she really a dun? In some pics she looks like a red roan.

Lizzie


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I dont think shes dun either. I see no dorsal stripe. But i do see roaning. Or a sabino effect?

I honestly dont think shes pregnant...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

She does have a faint dorsal stripe but many horses do whether they are dun or not. With her solid head and dark points, I'm still thinking roan.

Lizzie


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

What do you mean about the flesh? Also what exactly do you mean about lawn grass? Here is a better photo of her dorsal stripe... I was told she was dun could definitely be wrong. She was with a pinto shetland stallion for awhile.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Do you know any background about the pony as in what color the dam/sire was?


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

Nope I know nothing unfortunately. She was a rescue!


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

Update on Miss Summer! Our vet came to give her shots and suggested we do a blood test but its very costly and not always accurate so I am holding off on that for a little while. We also found out Summer is about 7 years old and could be almost 8. Big shock to us since we were told she was only 3 before! I am purchasing a couple more wee foal checkers to give that another go. Big possibility Summer has had a foal before which could be another reason she is getting much bigger. Guess we will just have to continue to wait and see :?

Hope everyone likes the photos! Thanks


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

What a cute little mini! I kind of think a pregnancy is a possibility in the way her belly has more of an angle to it and hangs low in the middle from the side. Pins and needles til we know! Lol. Good luck with such a cute girl!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^ With those pictures, she could definitely be pregnant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

NDappy gave you good advice. Did the Vet listen to see if there was a heart beatr? Looks preggers (yes I used that term ) appears she is bagging up.
Did the Vet try to palpate her to see if there was a foal ? no preg check? 
She is cute, you can send her to me


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

Lexi, here is another forum specifically for Equine Reproduction (hope it helps!):

Equine Reproduction


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

looks like she could be!cute little mare! love her face marking!!! keep us updated


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Subbing... I want to know the result!!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

subbing I wanna know as well


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

Subbing!!! She is adorable, love her face markings!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Subbing as well, shes a cutie!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I"m in with the subbing folks; my guess is mostly pregnant right now; I await the updates.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Subbing. I would guess she's pregnant as well, but I have virtually zero experience with pregnant or foaling mares, or any animal for that matter, so my opinion really doesn't amount to much. =P


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

Subbing


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

subbing


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Another subber :wink: :smile:


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Subbing as well  Cute face marking!


----------



## HeatherGavitt (Jun 8, 2012)

Subbing...I think she is pregnant!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Subbing! She looks pregnant to me, but then again I don't have tons of experience with preggers little guys


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

Okey...what is 'subbing'? I never heard that term before.

BTW... Summer sure is a cutie. What a lovely blaze she has on her face.


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

strawberry paint said:


> Okey...what is 'subbing'? I never heard that term before.
> 
> BTW... Summer sure is a cutie. What a lovely blaze she has on her face.


subbing = subscribing to the thread


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello everyone! Thanks for all subbing 

Little update! Two days ago there was definitely slight change in Summer's udder... It seemed to have started a very small bag, but definitely something new! I also received the wee foal checkers in the mail! So heading to the barn in a bit, hopefully I will catch her when she has to pee and be quick enough to catch it in a container. Will keep you all posted 

Cross your fingers!!!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

She's very pretty- love the markings. She very well could be palomino dun; sometimes dun doesn't show up on pali very well and can only be proven by DNA testing.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

*subbing* I want to see baby pictures soon!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I hope the test works for you! LOVE her face marking!


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

UGH! She peed and when I went it she stopped, looked like a deer in headlights and didn't pee again. Go figure! Well her udder has gone back down, and the "edema" has seemingly shrunk. Not sure what thats all about! Have I mentioned the probable sire is a pinto? So wonder what the foal (if there is a foal) will look like!

Anyways here are photos of lovely Summer from just a couple hours ago! Whats everyone think?


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Subbing! She is lovely! But she's on a nice lot of grass for a mini and I know my boy looks extremely pregnant if left to gorge on stuff like yours so who knows?!  Can't wait to see the result though!


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

I LOVE that splash of white across her face, as if someone dropped their vanilla cone on her! CUTE ::grabby hands::


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

She only gets 30 minutes a day! If that... A lot of times much less, super careful on amounts of food! Minis can gain weight on thin air though LOL


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

lexischase said:


> She only gets 30 minutes a day! If that... A lot of times much less, super careful on amounts of food! Minis can gain weight on thin air though LOL


Haha true that! Man they just need to smell grass and they pop! Well in that case, you could be looking one cute little foal running around!:lol:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Do you have a pic of the potential sire? Because she looks like she might have frame, and if he does too, there may be a risk of a lethal white foal.


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

This is only what they told me could be the probable sire... So even if she is pregnant doesn't necessarily mean this is daddy, but here is a photo of him.

DSC09941 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

How frustrating and confusing for you! Well time will tell!


----------



## dieselcowgirl (Jan 30, 2012)

subbing...hoping for a healthy foal and uncomplicated delivery.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

Alright so I guess I will start from the beginning... Where Summer is currently stabled there are several other horses, but Summer has an indoor stall and has never been near or in contact with any of the other horses. The 2 indoor stalls are actually attached to the house, so whenever your in the home you can literally hear every noise the horses are making (in the indoor stalls). Connecting to both stalls are "in and outs" or like a run in but covered, attached to a little dirt pen. A QH mare lives in the run in, and this morning when the woman who lives there was coming downstairs she hear loud bangs and ran into the barn to find Summer's attached door to the run in ajar. In side the 14x14 run in was the QH mare and Summer. To make a very long story short Summer was very badly beaten up by this mare, she took a kid to the head/face missing her eye by literally a centimeter. The other hoof must have whaled her shoulder because there is a huge hematoma. Her cheek bone and above her eye is some of the largest swelling I have ever seen. Her nose must have been bit because it has cuts and was bleeding. She also had blood coming from inside of her mouth. 

Closing the run in is a large metal gate, like the ones to close paddocks and there is a huge indent where Summer must have been thrown up against it. The vet was actually shocked at the size of the lump on Summer's face. We waited awhile for the vet arrive, felt like days. I apologize for all of this to sound like a computer robot is writing it, I still can't wrap my head around everything that has happened today.

Summer cannot eat hay or grain, at first she couldn't even move her jaw. With banamine on board she seems better though. She is going to be getting soaked mushy food 4-5 times a day until she improves. 

We had her face/jaw and head X-rayed but won't get the results until tomorrow morning. There is a possibility her skull and or jaw is fractured, but I am thinking its not because she did really try to start to chew as best she could when given her wet food. Forgot to add when she walks she drags her front left because of the kick to her shoulder, and she really only walks sideways as if she is sidestepping. 

Even with all of the VERY visible boo boo's she still raised her head and whinnied every time we came around the corner. She is such a love bug now, and its completely painful leaving her. She so just always wants "her" people with her. I am very hopeful, even though I shouldn't be until x-ray results come back tomorrow morning. I will be back at the barn in a couple hours, and she will be checked throughout the night! Thank god someone lives there! We are MORE than lucky that this happened early this morning because if it were during the night, I honestly do not think Summer would still be here. The mare who "attacked" her is very vicious, almost shockingly so. 


All of that above was from 4 days ago... She was doing much better, back to her perky self until tonight she was acting extremely strange and uncomfortable. Not sure what is going on with her....


Please pray for Summer!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. I'd get my mare out of there asap. Someone either didn't close that gate properly, or the gate and fencing were not secure enough, to contain either of the horses. 

I'm surprised the mare didn't kill Summer. It doesn't take much for a large horse, to kill a mini. I do think you were lucky that someone was home and heard the noise. Poor little soul. Do keep us posted of her condition.

Lizzie


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

We still can't believe it wasnt much worse than it is... I can't believe honestly that the mare didn't kill Summer.

A true miracle! Summer is moving to my property in the next 2 weeks  probably much sooner! Will keep everyone posted!

Thanks Lizzie!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

How awful, the poor little girl. I hope this does not cause abortion though I suspect she is far enough along in the pregnancy for this not to happen.
And yes I think she is pregnant because if that was just fat I would expect to see some crestyness along her neck ;-)
Good luck, I hope she's OK


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes her neck looks super, no fat there!

Thanks for the kind words Merlot!


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Poor thing, hope she recovers quickly! Glad you will have her at home soon.

So if you had the vet out to check her injuries, did you have them check to see if she's pregnant?


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

The vet thinks she is pregnant but said she is to small to palpate and she doesn't have a small wand to ultrasound her. So were still playing the waiting game


----------



## lefty (Sep 20, 2012)

subbing!! hoping for a healthy baby if she is pregnant!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

wow.. I havent checked this is a while. Im glad that she is doing better. I believe you said that. i hope that everything turns out alright for you and summer! She is definitely a beautiful horse!!!! well mini.. but still cant wait for the ending results.. if she is indeed carrying a 'bun in the oven'


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Can't they give her a blood test, I know we had one of our girls blood tested a few years ago?


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

My vet said she could do a blood test but it is over $200 and I know someone who did it once and it came back negative. She went to feed her mini 3 days later and there was a foal in the stall..... So I really don't want to spend that and get wrong results.


Does anyone have any suggestions on anything else? I woke up this morning from a dream that Summer gave birth to a buckskin pinto with 2 blue eyes. IF ONLY! 

Going to take her out of her stall today! She is back on her regular grain and hay again! YAY!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Tie a nail to the end of one of the mare's tail hairs. Hold it over her hips. If it doesn't swing, she's not pregnant. If it swings from side to side she is carrying a filly. Circles means a colt.  Old wives tale but heck, what you got to loose! :-o


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

The swelling in front of her udders looks like what my heavily pregnant mare has atm. Soooooo could be?!


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

Just got home from the barn and when I got down on the floor to check underneath Summer, her udder was very different. From behind when you move her tail aside you can see each side and the bag is now hanging and very visible between her legs. I think I sound very dumb the way I am describing this LOL


Best part is I took my camera to take shots of everyone outside on this beautiful day (since we have had rain for a straight week) and I never realized my camera was dead till I took it out at the barn.



I don't even want to post the photos from my phone cause they are honestly that bad! 

The bag was not firm, but so visibly different especially hanging down in the back between her legs. How far out could she be with these kinds of visible changes? 

BTW Summer is doing SO GOOD!!! Thought I would also share that I just bought a Buckeroo granddaughter (weanling) that arrives next week! She is such a little doll  You will all LOVE her!!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Could be anywhere from tomorrow to a month away ;-) How exciting for you...charge those batteries....


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

She definitely looks pregnant to me! She looks an awful lot like my mare when she was about 9-10mo pregnant.


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

Its killing me to not know when she is due..... 

AndersonEquestrian was your mare a mini as well? Do you have any photos of her pregnant?


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Unfortunately she was not a mini.. But from the minis that I have bred and watched foal - she looks bred!

This might help you Foalingsigns

here is my mare for giggles though. She carried REALLY high.

1. 3mo Preg.
2. 3mo Preg.
3. 6mo Preg
4. 6mo Preg
5. 9mo Preg
6. 9mo
7. 10mo
8. 11mo
9. 11mo
10. About 3-4 Days before foaling

I will post a few of he vulva and bewbies so you have an idea.


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Sorry.. the rabbit just bit my adapter cord and i can't upload much else..


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

AndersonEquestrian said:


> Sorry.. the rabbit just bit my adapter cord .



A different spin on the dog ate my homework:rofl:


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> A different spin on the dog ate my homework:rofl:



I know right? Just as I was going to upload the boobie pics I heard a "Duh-duh" and I was found my rabbit, Lola, skittering off. 

Little brat. Luckily I could replace the cord for $3 on ebay. So Lola did not become a very expensive dinner! lol


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

Ok so finally charged the camera and when I got to the barn OF COURSE her udder had gone down in size... 

I took a bunch of photos anyway so mine as well share right?! 

Call me crazy but the more I think about it I definitely think Summer might have appy blood. The whites around her eye and underneath where her udder is her skin is definitely mottled. Before she started growing her winter fuzz depending on the light you can sometimes see specks near her flank area.

Wish I had my camera yesterday when her udder was about double the size from underneath and behind, I know its normal for it to change sizes but so wish I would have shared photos with everyone!

Oh well this will have to do! In a couple she thought she would stretch and show everyone her pretty head and neck


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

Forgot to add that she is definitely dropping slightly with her tummy, you can tell from behind she isn't as "wide"


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

I really think she is bred because one photo from the back she was leaning more to the right and then another you took she was leaning more towards the left and she wasn't loafing or on uneven ground..

BUT! We will see what the future holds. Right?


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

What a paradise you live in - Such beautiful trees! Lucky you and lucky pony!
She is so pretty! Can't WAIT to see this foal.


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

AndersonEquestrian I was looking back through older photos and she looks MUCH bigger from behind... Is it normal to now look smaller from behind? 

Merlot I dont personally live there but we call my friends place "horse heaven" and it really is for all the rescues who have called it home for a few weeks before making their journey to their new "mums" after the very long trips to us before they would have been sent to slaughter. 

I am SO excited to see what this girl is going to have... Daddy was a pinto supposedly! Anyone wanna guess gender and color, just to make things fun? Oh and how about due date month?


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes, It's normal for them to get "skinnier" in the sides. Is her belly dipping lower? That baby might be sitting lower and getting ready to pop out.


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes she is definitely slimmer from behind and a bit more dipped down. But she so doesn't look ANYTHING like some minis I have seen literally ready to pop. Some look like mini whales.....

Could she really look like this and be due within the next month or so???


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

I say when she has a bigger bag. She is a few weeks to a few days away. Did you see that website I sent you on the mini mares who popped?


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes I did, great site! Thanks for sharing


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

goodluck with her! Im waiting on my mini mare to foal also!


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

CurlyIsASpecialStandie said:


> goodluck with her! Im waiting on my mini mare to foal also!




Thanks 

Is your little girl on here anywhere? Would love to see pics and know more about her! Mine as well have some fun while we wait


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

lexischase said:


> Thanks
> 
> Is your little girl on here anywhere? Would love to see pics and know more about her! Mine as well have some fun while we wait


 
Yes she is, Crystals foaling thread (should be near the top  
If there is anything else you want to know about her after seeing her thread ask away


----------



## ChipBarGirl (Sep 23, 2012)

Subbing - fingers crossed for a healthy baby soon!!


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

I keep seeing e-mails for this thread and keep hoping it'll just say "BABY!!!"then have a pile of pictures of adorableness that will melt my heart <3


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm subbing to this. I hope she has a beautiful healthy baby, and I can't wait to see what the baby looks like!


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

A bit wider from behind again... She can't make up her mind!!!

She actually seems to now be waddling in person LOL


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

I have been very busy and haven't even gotten good photos lately but took a couple of Summer the other day and she was and has stayed VERY large on one side. She has been breathing heavy on occasion and peeing like a race horse. Other than that she is super happy and moved over to our new horse property today along with the new filly 

I will post the couple photos of Summer and then another post with the new filly who I think we are going to call Luna... Not 100% sure though.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Do love her facial markings!


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

Ok the new filly arrived at 130 am and was a nightmare to catch on the trailer, was expecting this though as she is completely un handled. She is SO much prettier in person than she was in any of the photos from LKF, they so do not do her justice!!! The photos I am going to share are terrible because she is VERY nervous and is just in her new stall. All the foals that came together seem to be not feeling well, I can't for the life of me get her to eat her grain. Loves her hay and she is drinking but wont even attempt to try the grain. My friend noticed tiny yellow like things on her front legs and she said they are bot eggs... I have never seen or had to deal with these...

I wish she wasn't feeling under the weather  I hate seeing a sick baby!

Her color is so cool in person and the photos I got of her before I purchased her didn't even show some of her markings. She has the sweetest face and eyes! Oh and I LOVE her tail 

I know I have more to say but in the last couple of days I have had zero sleep... I will come up with a million questions for you all as soon as I post this I'm sure LOL

I cannot wait to get proper photos of this new munchkin


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Congrats! That is one beautiful baby!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Why have you got her in a box by herself? She would settle better with other horses for company!!!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Bot eggs are evil! Cut them off into a tissue and burn the demons! HATE THEM! Also, very cute baby! Got anyone for her to be mates with? Don't suppose you want to put her in with anything if she is sick though?


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

At the moment we can barely touch her and taking it VERY slow and easy. 

Summer will be her buddy in a bit, but not putting them together or trying it until the filly is all better. Vet will be out tomorrow!


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

The new filly is finally named! We decided to call her "Rue" she is doing SO much better! Yesterday I spent a ton of time just sitting in the stall with her and each new time I went in I could touch and scratch her everywhere and she loves it! This morning when I went to feed there was not even a little hesitation, comes right to the door for a scratch and whinnies for us! So cute, she will be a really fun little lady!!! Will post more photos later


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

UGH! Rue was worse this morning and actually wheezing with every breath, thank god the vet came today! She had a 103.3 temp and we had blood drawn because the vet thinks she may have pneumonia. She has been happy and bouncy till this morning, seems sad and grumpy and just sits in the corner of her stall. So wish the vet could have made it out before today. They put her on injectable antibiotics and banamine for the fever. I will find out early tomorrow morning about her blood work and if she has pneumonia or not. She was a super sweet and patient girl, until about the 2nd needle poking... Then she reared and flinched at every movement  she was nervous after that again, so I just sat with her until she warmed up again. She is such a love bug and its complete torture to see her sick like this.

Summer was palpated by 2 different vets and neither of them could get far enough inside of her to feel a baby or not. They said they could only reach near her very large bladder. Vet said its more than safe to assume she is pregnant and most likely much farther along than the bare minimum of 5 months that she could be at. So wishing I would have a clear answer, oh well. 

I plan to purchase a camera and have it installed in Summer's stall hopefully in the next week or two. I plan to put her on marestare but NO clue how it all works..... I do not live on the property so the camera can't be wired to a house... Any suggestions? I know nothing about this!

The photos are from 2 days ago, and as you can see Rue is now doing AWESOME on the lead and loved her time outside with us!!!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Why can't this little girl live outside where she should be?


----------



## Willow Winds (Jul 5, 2012)

Merlot said:


> Why can't this little girl live outside where she should be?


In most of the pictures of Rue it looks like she is outside.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

NO what I see is a pony who is kept in a barn and taken outside on a lead.
I may be wrong - I HOPE I am wrong.


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

None of my horses "live" outside, let alone a tiny sick 6 month old.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Why do they not live outside? No horse should live inside, in my opinion, it is akin to battery farming. Horses are not meant to live inside!!! They need movement, they need each other for company and to run and play with. They need light and sunlight (vitamin D is very important).Please think about what you are doing.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Not everyone has the land to keep their horses on 24/7 pature, Merlot. Stalls are a necessary evil in many cases. OP doesn't say her horses are kept inside all the time; I'd still consider horses as 'living inside' if they were out during the day and in at night.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

At our horse rescue each horse has a turn out as it would be unsafe for the horses being all together as some are blind, inured or crippled while others have behavioral issues which make them unsafe in herds. The fences are connected so they can groom each other oer the fence. Most days we turn them out they romp for the first minute the stand stationary over the hay for the rest of the day, moving no more than a few steps. The few who can go out in pairs or triples will bicker, but not move much. Horses enjoy not having to move, this isn't healthy so we exercise them, just as the op does by taking her pony on a lead. 
Very often our horses dont go outside, as when put outside they stand at the gate and holler to be inside. When its excessively buggy, hot, cold, or when the neighoring construction company is making lots of noise, some of our horses woild RATHER be inside. When the snow is very bright it hurts our blind horse's eyes, so he stays inside. Inside they are comfortable, get food and attention, they enjoy it better. We accomodate for their needs individually, one of our horses never leaves her stall do to a serious injury, the alternative is killing her, but she is happy, comfortable and sane in her stall, but a danger to herself outside. 
Horses don't need to go outside all the time, exercise and day lught is healthy for them but it's not healthy for them to be eatten alive by insects, seriously hot or cold or wet or miserable.
It requires balances developed for each individual horse.

The op's horse is learning how to function as a pet and companion animal, you don't know her situation, at this point turning her out in a field could terrify the poor pony, she needs time to learn how to be a horse.

Also when photographing- it's easier in a stall or on a lead perhaps it's just the photo's - don't be so quick to judge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, Merlot, that's a little ridiculous. I keep my horses outside 24/7 but my older mare is getting to the point where she needs to come inside on cold and wet nights. There is nothing wrong with stalling a horse, so long as its not inside 24/7.

I can't believe the OP just got a sick little filly and seems to keep her in a nice warm stall while she recovers and adjusts to a new home, and is having a vet out to SEE said sick little filly, and you're harping on her because the sick filly doesn't appear to live outside based on a few photos? Shame on you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

RiccilOve, I'm not 'Harping' on just because she has a sick filly inside for a bit - I'm 'harping on' because she said that NONE of her horses LIVE OUTSIDE. I find this extremely cruel. Horses are HERD animals they NEED to be with other horses OUTSIDE in LARGE areas where they can run freely. That, to me is a NO BRAINER.

If the filly is sick and she needs to be inside for a LIMITED time while she recovers (Personally I can't see how that would help) then OK however according to this woman ALL her horses live inside.

I'm sorry but I feel that if you don't have the land to keep horses as they should be kept then you should not have horses. 
Just my opinion.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

merlot, as someone who lives in NZ also I understand your thoughts regarding land and horses. Here we have more land opportunities and the majority of horse owners have their horses outside 24/7. That's just how we provide for our horses over here. I personally have never used a stall for any of my horses as I've never been on the property with one that's accessible to use. Nor do I feel I've needed one until recently. A mare I'm caring for has laminitis and boy oh boy do I wish for a box for her - she'd be a lot more comfortable on some nice bedding than what we've set up for her. 

Other places and countries are not so lucky as we are for our amount of land. For centuries in some cases, horses have lived inside and coped accordingly. Most horses in for example the states have been born in a stall and so they know mo other way of life. Does this mean that they are any less nurtured or cared for? In most cases no. If anything horse owners in stabling situations put in more effort in dietary and exercise needs to ensure the animal is in tip top shape. 

I get what you're trying to say but we all have removed our horses from what's natural and tamed them. To some boxing might be cruel. To others paddocking outdoors with no vast amount of pasture to roam is cruel. Some think rugging is horrible. The list goes on. We can't all agree on the same thing and yeah we're entitled to our opinions but I have to disagree with your comments on this particular poster. Her thread wasn't made to critique her way of managing her horses. For minis who I see an abundance of over here too fat and on too much grass, i'd prefer a pen or stall with some limited time on grass also. 

I hope I don't offend anyone. I can see your point coming from a country that predominantly has their horses outside but I also understand the reasons to stabling and see it as a necessary evil in some places. Doesn't mean the horse is any less looked after!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

You are right Ohmyitschelle and I thank you for your balanced feedback.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

I've got to completely agree with you- some horses need to be outside, some couldn't survive that way. My mare is so horribly allergic to bugs she has an indoor outdoor stall, despite the grass outside and no food inside, on buggy days she'll spend most of the day inside, only going out when hunger gets the best of her or when she wants to rub her belly in the mud. Nothing i do helps her except to keep her locked up on the bad bug days. 

Minis are prone to being overweight or getting laminitis from being overweight, they live on air alone, so many minis can't be left outside without turning into blimps and being seriously unhealthy, going for walks is a great way of dealing with that situation. 
Point being, dont judge the op based on a few pics and no information, that poor filly is so lucky to have her indoor or out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Merlot said:


> RiccilOve, I'm not 'Harping' on just because she has a sick filly inside for a bit - I'm 'harping on' because she said that NONE of her horses LIVE OUTSIDE. I find this extremely cruel. Horses are HERD animals they NEED to be with other horses OUTSIDE in LARGE areas where they can run freely. That, to me is a NO BRAINER.
> 
> If the filly is sick and she needs to be inside for a LIMITED time while she recovers (Personally I can't see how that would help) then OK however according to this woman ALL her horses live inside.
> 
> ...


You are coming across extremely naive. Maybe it's just because of where you live, but it isn't possible to keep every horse in the world outside 24/7. Some places get tons and tons of snow, and some horses are very old and arthritic. How on earth is it cruel to keep said horse in a cozy stall or stall with small turnout in situations like this?

Most barns work primarily on lots of stalls and daytime turnout.

Therapy barns require horses to be inside most of the day to be easy on the volunteers, as not all are totally horse savvy and couldn't necessarily pull one horse out of a turn out for a class.

Most owners don't just stick their horse in a stall all day every day and don't let it out. Most owners make sure to supply enough roughage and get the horse out for enough exercise.

What's *cruel* is beating your horse, not feeding it, riding it in a harsh bit without the need or soft hands to use it correctly, not getting your horse's feet done consistently, etc etc.

And to me, it's a NO BRAINER that the OP cares very much for her horse. Save your soapbox for the owner that comes on here and whines about her sick or dead lame horse and DOESN'T get a vet out for it. Don't be so naive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

